# Best Snapper Yet



## lightchop (Jan 15, 2009)

Last minute decision to run out to the bridge rubble with the wife on Sunday afternoon. We caught some nice pinfish at the dock and headed out. Limited out on snapper pretty quick. My wife caught her two best snapper this season.


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

good job..........looks like you made a good decision


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Looks like fun had by all. Nice size on the snappers congrates. Gene


----------



## NaClH2O (Feb 14, 2008)

Those are some quality fish.


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

nice fish!


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

nice..


----------



## pelagicone (Jul 25, 2008)

Nice snapper, looks like a great day on the water.


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

:clap:clap:clap congrats looks tasty


----------



## FY05CPO (Jun 9, 2009)

Sweeeeeeeet!


----------



## lunati397 (Jul 20, 2009)

very nice I hope i have some luck this weekend might have to make a trip to p cola and try the rubble


----------



## grippingrain (Jul 24, 2009)

Always go with your gut.


----------

